# Dallas



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Just a couple of points about Dallas. First of all, although they played a little more tonight, one of the things that has amazed me about this team is that their main trio are all getting some rest. They have just been that dominant so far. Michael Finley, who has usually been a guy that plays well over 40 minutes a game is only playing 38.5, Nowitzki is at around 37 and Nash is only playing a little over 32 minutes a game(!). Obviously I'd expect them to get into some tougher games as the season goes on, but if they can continue to get big leads early, their stars won't be worn out by the time the playoffs come around.
Secondly, just an interesting little note that the list of teams from NBA.com that Dallas is either behind or tied with now for the most wins to begin a season consists of 5 teams. And 3 of those 5 were championship teams.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry, just a little correction. It's only 2 of the 5 teams. I forgot that the 57-58 Boston team was the one that lost to St. Louis and Bob Pettit. I was thinking it was 58-59.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That is interesting still after the correction, but it doesn't mean you can hand them the championship. They still have to play though the other games, and avoid injury, of course. Once NVE and Raef return, it won't hurt as much, but their chemistry is amazing at this moment and I see them feeding off it. For alot of big buckets in the 1st half, I saw them refer to each other (the trio) more then anyone else. They were covered, they shuffled off to the closest one of the 3 for a shot... but I guess that is to be expected.

-Petey


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Eduardo Najera played a great game*

He was a defensive force, I like that guy. No wonder he is hurt all the time.

Ming is the real deal. He is just getting started. Charles Barkley, who i don't respect as a basketball analyst, says he had a great day because Bradley was guarding him. Heck, does he know that Bradley has been playing great D. Anyways, I doubt if even Shaq could stop Ming.


----------

